# Eheim 2217 Setup



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

a link with more direct instructions would be cool too.. thanks!


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Google eheim 2217 and look at the images result. It should give you more of an idea what the assembled product looks like then post if you need clarification on a specific area.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

already tried that and cant find anything lol..


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

i just looked at the hoses and they seem way too short to reach from the top of my tank to under the tank in the cabinet. Any clue as to where i can buy more of this hose???..


----------



## majstor76 (Jun 11, 2010)

This is one kind of setup:










or










or


----------



## majstor76 (Jun 11, 2010)

AquariumNoob said:


> i just looked at the hoses and they seem way too short to reach from the top of my tank to under the tank in the cabinet. Any clue as to where i can buy more of this hose???..


You can try search for eheim tubing on ebay. 
How much did you get with filter? Its usually enough...


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Also, you can substitute clear tubing of same inside diameter from Ace or Home Depot.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey try this...google/yahoo rex grigg and Eheim 2217 setup...you'll come across an article all about how to set it up and maintain it.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

i got like 4' of each kind of tubing.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

AquariumNoob said:


> Soo this is my first time setting up a canister filter. Does anyone have an eheim 2217 that can send me some pictures of what it should look like? their directions are EXTREMELY vague.. just a picture with letters and a glossary that has a list of parts that are lettered.. lol.. help me pleaseeeee!


This is perfect. I was just sitting here with my first, fresh out of the box 2217 trying to decide how best to set it up. SUBSCRIBED!!!


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

The tubing that came with it should just be enough, especially if you cut them and put on the 2 valves for the intake and outtake. Just make sure the plastic dividers that go on the very bottom and top have their legs facing opposite directions with the top plastic divider legs pointing up against the head so there is about 1" of space for water to resevoir. I'd suggest filling up the filter and then priming after also, just remember to have the intake tubing (the larger of the two) installed and attached to the aquarium underneath the water line. Don't fill it all the way or when you put on the head or it will overflow. After the head is set prime the pump by sucking water into the outflow pipe, you should see water move from the intake down into the canister, once no more water can be sucked its probably ready to be turned on. It may make noises until the pump gets all the oxygen out of the filter.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you can't figure it out pm me and ill shoot my number, I can give you step by step over the phone.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

haha i think i sorta found it out.. realized that i had to cut the hoses to connect the valves and spray bars elbow and everything.. sorta makes sense. Im pretty sure i got everything set up correctly, but wont fill it with water and run it yet because the filter is msising the 4 suction cups to hold the intake and spray bar to the wall lol so the guy i bought it from will send me new ones..until then its pretty much ready to go.. just gota fill it with water and connect the intake and spray bar to it.. just wondering, where does that green plastic piece go? its an elbow but its hollow.. like a cover for the tubing..? i just put it for now to help the spray bar make the sharp turn over the top of the tank and directly down to the filter. and Wake, yea i realized that its like.. exactly enough.. maybe like 1-2" slack once you put on the valves lol.. cheap eheim cant afford to throw in an extra 1' to be safe lol -.-... the actual setup of the filter itself isnt the problem.. i didnt know how to set up the spray bar and intake and everything and how to connect the valves etc.. i think i got it- we'll find out when i try running it lol.. there was pretty good instructions on where each filter pad and the substrate and stuff goes on the box which helped a lot.. so i got that all in nicely . Anyhow, i think for now i should be good- we'll find out when i get the suction cups and try it out.. might try running it with the intake and spray bar just hanging in the water to make sure it works..
Thanks again for the help guys! Oh, and f22 ill message you if i cant get it to work properly when i try starting it lol.


----------



## daewoo59 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Eheim 2217*



AquariumNoob said:


> Soo this is my first time setting up a canister filter. Does anyone have an eheim 2217 that can send me some pictures of what it should look like? their directions are EXTREMELY vague.. just a picture with letters and a glossary that has a list of parts that are lettered.. lol.. help me pleaseeeee!


Dear Mr you cut off the tubes into half and fit the gadgets with bigger tube for suction and smaller tube for spray delivery.You will find one green like splitted bend.You insert the spray hose into it and fit the one bend facing downwards.if you come online to my yahoo messenger id i will show you through web cam today evening thro my laptop.It will make u to understand more.My yahoo chat is [email protected]


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

i think i got it down. Just waiting for the suction cups to arrive sometime this week hopefully and then i should be able to get it started.. might need help with priming and stuff and how to get it actually running... but until i get the suction cups im good =D


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

This may "help" as well. I accidentally primed mine last night while preparing to prime it if that makes sense at all. I got everything hooked up and in place then pulled the top off the pump to pour water into it. The lifting of the top created a suction that drew in water fron the intake and outtake filling the pump. I shut off the valves quickly before the pump overflowed, replaced and clipped the top, opened the valves & plugged it in. Done! Stupidly perhaps, but done. Good luck!


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

lmao.. I got it running.. I improvised a suction cup to hold the spray bar but the intake is just hanging in the water for now lol.. Still waiting to get the suction cups..


----------

